# I'm so sorry, Apollo



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Today, I went to clean fish tanks, and one of my fish was missing. I couldn't find Apollo anywhere. I'm 90% certain of what happened. Apollo had jumped from his tank somehow and our cleaning ladies flushed him down the toilet. I'm so sorry Apollo, I didn't mean to be a bad fish owner. :-( SIP Apollo


----------



## lalalauren (Sep 17, 2014)

R.I.P Apollo

You were a noble, loving, and wonderful fish (I think, I never met you but you were probably really awesome.)

My condolences to the owner, may your future fish live healthy and productive lives. 

*funeral musics slowly plays in the background*


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Aww, not your fault if someone else found a fish and flushed it without telling you. It happens to the best of owners. Sometimes an accident is just an accident. SIP Apollo


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I sympathize with you. Last night I had to say goodbye to my Rusty. May your fish SIP. :sad:


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

lalalauren said:


> R.I.P Apollo
> 
> You were a noble, loving, and wonderful fish (I think, I never met you but you were probably really awesome.)
> 
> ...


He had the cutest personality, and he thought he was the tough guy. Thank you, I'm gonna miss him :/


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Aww, not your fault if someone else found a fish and flushed it without telling you. It happens to the best of owners. Sometimes an accident is just an accident. SIP Apollo


I just feel responsible because I haven't checked on him in a couple days due to certain reasons, but not knowing what happened to him just kills me. I hope he didn't suffer.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

countyrd419 said:


> So sorry for your loss. I sympathize with you. Last night I had to say goodbye to my Rusty. May your fish SIP. :sad:


Thank you and I'm sorry you lost Rusty.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm So sorry for your loss.
You were no a bad owner. The lady should have told you if she had found one of your fish on the ground or anywhere. :Hugs: He is now swimming in fishy heaven.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Charc14 said:


> I'm So sorry for your loss.
> You were no a bad owner. The lady should have told you if she had found one of your fish on the ground or anywhere. :Hugs: He is now swimming in fishy heaven.


Thank you, I'm gonna miss him :/


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry :-(


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that it is really hard to loose someone you love.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Morgyn said:


> Sorry :-(


Thank you:/


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

sweetbettafish said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I know that it is really hard to loose someone you love.


Thank you. I will miss him


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I miss my little buddy too. My Betta Bubbles passed a week or so ago from fin rot.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

S.I.P, Apollo


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

sweetbettafish said:


> I miss my little buddy too. My Betta Bubbles passed a week or so ago from fin rot.


I think my boy is going to pass too from fin rot. He's also emaciated and I think he has SBD....I think I'm going to be done with bettas for awhile.


----------

